# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Shadow board

## procrastinator

I have a colourbond shed (4.5 by 3 by 2.5 metres high. I want to place a shadow board on one wall using some old veneered chipboard that l have.  One piece measures 80 by 120 by 2 cm thick. The other piece is 43 by 97 by 2 cm thick. Can l just bolt them to the wall or will l need to reinforce the wall,? And how.

----------


## Uncle Bob

It would depend on the weight of the tools hanging on it. If you attached it to the girts (the supports running horizontally that the sheets are screwed to), then it should be fine for just the usual tools such as hammers, screwdrivers, spanners etc.

----------


## Cuppa

Ive just filled two 3 metre bays with a workbench & rear boards to hang tools on. I used 12mm ply for the rear boards attached to two horizontal  90 x 45 pine studs attached to shed upright columns with L brackets. Base of the back board sits onto the rear of the bench top.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice work!

----------


## Marc

Wow, now that is a garden shed after my liking ... what is it 15x10m ?

----------


## Cuppa

> Wow, now that is a garden shed after my liking ... what is it 15x10m ?

  15m x12m   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Drool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have a colourbond shed (4.5 by 3 by 2.5 metres high. I want to place a shadow board on one wall using some old veneered chipboard that l have.  One piece measures 80 by 120 by 2 cm thick. The other piece is 43 by 97 by 2 cm thick. Can l just bolt them to the wall or will l need to reinforce the wall,? And how.

  Chipboard?
Yuk....  
I prefer ply myself.  :Smilie: 
But if you already have the chipboard you might as well use it.  
I've lined a corner of the shed with it and hang most of my tools up.
Never been one for keeping stuff in boxes or drawers.
Well, not the stuff I use daily anyway.  
I did one shadow for a laugh.         
In some places an invert shadow has formed, like the one between the shifters in the pic below

----------


## SilentButDeadly

you have a mirror on your 'shadow' board?     :Biggrin:

----------


## Cuppa

PlatypusGarden’s pics have prompted a further toolboard question from me. If it is perceived as a hijack to the original thread I’ll understand if it is moved/removed. 
As can be seen in my bench pic earlier in the thread I am yet to ‘organise’ my toolboard. I won’t use ‘shadows’ because inevitably when a tool breaks or gets lost it’s shadow remains. In the past I’ve ‘made do’ with whatever was there plus a few additions myself. Over a fairly short period of time I became familiar with where each tool lived. I did however have quite a few in cupboards, drawers & loose boxes under benches. 
With my new bench I’d like to try to be a bit more organised from the outset. Soooo....... when _you_ set up your tool board how did you arrange your tools? e.g.. by type - like all pliers & similar together, all hammers together etc.............. or by the work they do - like all woodwork tools together, all mechanical tools together, all welding tools etc, ...... or maybe organised by size ......... big to small? Or perhaps something different altogether?  This is pertinent to me as it’s the next task after I’ve completed putting up some pallet racking. Having my tools in various ‘piles’ strewn around the shed is wearing thin, as is adding to the piles each time I need to fetch another from my old workshop.  I would find pics of _your_ toolboards interesting if you’d care to post them, just seeing PG’s toolboard has given me a couple of ideas. (No not the mirror  :Wink:  )

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> you have a mirror on your 'shadow' board?

  
Yeh I shave my head (and face) in there.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cuppa, I have rearranged mine a few times as I've acquired more tools, sorted through boxes and so on.
Originally I only had the wall with the mirror sheeted, and then I did the other one as well.  
Personally, now, I keep "similar" tools together, as you can see.
Files, screwdrivers, punches, pliers etc, are sort of grouped. 
Makes it easier to tidy up quicker.
Grab all screwdrivers that are on the bench, put them back, grab all the files, put them back etc.
I tidy the bench without even thinking about what I'm doing really. 
Some things have their specific place (pliers, hammers etc)  while stuff like the screwdrivers and punches just go wherever in that area, more or less.     :Smilie:    
I don't have a lot of space, so can't keep it all in the one spot.
The spanners I use the most, 8, 10, 13mm and a few others are all over here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

...and up there, 5" grinding/cutting discs. 
4" ones on the opposite side

----------


## Marc

Each to his own ... but I have no time for tool boards with or without shadows. I use tool chests with draws. Your brain soon learns where to find each tool. I have a tool board as well inherited from the previous owner, but it is there for no particular reason. A few old rusty tools hang from some sad looking nails a reminder how not to organise your tools. If I need more room, just buy another tool chest. It will fit something like 5 meters of board, including shadows ...  :Smilie:  
PG, what happened to that ghost "S" shifter? Did you convert it into some back of the garden gnome?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Each to his own ...

  Absolutely.
It's really impossible to give advice on how to organise tools.         

> I have no time for tool boards with or without shadows. I use tool chests with draws. Your brain soon learns where to find each tool.

  I could never do chests/drawers.
They'd end up half open, chock full of stuff, impossible to close and I wouldn't find anything. 
Mate of mine who's a fitter keeps his drawers ridiculously organised with everything lined up, side by side, pencils organised by length, colour, hardness etc. 
He knows where everything is. 
But so do I.
(Mostly) 
The other day I was looking for my gear puller which usually sits somewhere on the shelf with screws and other bits.
It's always been there and I know where it is. 
Recently I had the great idea of putting it in a different spot.
No good.   :Rofl:         

> PG, what happened to that ghost "S" shifter? Did you convert it into some back of the garden gnome?

  Haha it's on the bench somewhere.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yeah, and most of the files sit in a couple of bits of PVC screwed to the board.   
I have a similar setup in one of the ute tool boxes for hammers, stanley knife, bolster etc.   :Smilie:

----------


## CraigandKate

> Absolutely. 
> Recently I had the great idea of putting it in a different spot.
> No good.

  I hate this, every time I get overenthusiastic and re-organise things it takes me 6 months to re-learn the locations! 
I am always thinking, "Where would I of moved that to?"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why is this thread in the "Buy sell and swap" section.....? 
Only just noticed...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 15m x12m

  
Only thing I don't like about big sheds like that (part from the fact that I don't have one and probably never will) is they can get a bit echo-y.  
Unless you fill them with stuff.  
And build a loft/mezzanine.
To keep more stuff in...   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Why is this thread in the "Buy sell and swap" section.....? 
> Only just noticed...

  noted and moved

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> noted and moved

  
...to "The Cubby House"   :Rofl:

----------


## Cuppa

> And build a loft/mezzanine.
> To keep more stuff in...

  ‘zactly what I’m doing.  The shed is destined to become a combined ’temporary dwelling/storage facility/garage/workshop’.  It has it’s own entrance, separate to that of the house. Plan is for wife & I to spend our retirement travelling around Australia whilst we rent out our house. The shed will be our ‘between travels’ home’ without need to evict tenants. It’s a big project (for me) still in it’s early stages. 
Plans evolve as I go. Since I posted this back in January   http://www.renovateforum.com/f184/hi...roject-114873/  the ‘granny flat has become a bit smaller & the intention now is to build with a full stud frame all round, rather than use the shed structure to support the granny flat ‘roof/mezzanine floor’.

----------

